# iPodjacking - Nouveau code rassembleur



## sylko (24 Novembre 2003)

Il y a de ça pas mal d'années, les motards se saluaient en se croisant. Ils sont tellement nombreux, actuellement, qu'ils ne le font plus guère.

Les possesseurs d'iPod ne sont encore pas trop nombreux. Ils ont adopté un nouveau code rassembleur. L'iPodjacking consiste à s'arrêter une minute, lorsque l'on rencontre un autre fondu. On échange les écouteurs, on écoute la musique de l'autre et hop on repart.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous l'avez déjà fait? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Article sur Wired


----------



## cham (24 Novembre 2003)

C'est rigolo et bon esprit ce truc.

Bon j'ai pas d'ipod et j'ai jamais deux personnes se croiser avec des iPods, mais peut-être que ça marche. Et pour les motards (hors Paris), biensûr qu'ils se font signe, même en virage avec les repose-pieds qui frottent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ya que les flics qui ne répondent pas !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Quand je me balade avec mon iPod, ce dernier n'est guère visible. Je le porte pas à la main comme dans la pub. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je le porte à la ceinture et le fil (satané fil trop long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) passe sous mon pull. On ne voit donc que les écouteurs blancs.


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo et bon esprit ce truc.
> Bon j'ai pas d'ipod et j'ai jamais deux personnes se croiser avec des iPods, mais peut-être que ça marche. Et pour les motards (hors Paris), biensûr qu'ils se font signe, même en virage avec les repose-pieds qui frottent.
> 
> 
> ...




J'ai pas d'ipod non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ni de moto  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais quand je vois un motard qui approche dans mon rétro (non, je n'ouvre pas la portière bande de nazes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) je me serre un peu à droite pour qu'il puisse doubler et en général il me remercie en levant la jambe droite.

Ça aussi, je trouve ça rigolo et bon esprit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Quand je me balade avec mon iPod, ce dernier n'est guère visible. Je le porte pas à la main comme dans la pub.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 mais alors çà sert à quoi d'avoir un iPod ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas d'ipod non plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



par contre si tu regarde dans ton rétro de droite tu remarqueras peut-être le bras d'honneur du cycliste que tu as enfoncé sur le trottoir !


----------



## iMax (24 Novembre 2003)

Mmhh... Je sais pas si tous le motards se saluent... En tout, cas, tout les vrais biker (en Harley donc...) le font 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, pour le iPodJacking, j'ai vu deux personnes le faire cet été à Manhattan, pendant mes vacances (juste avant la panne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Là bas, on voit enormément de gens qui en ont un. Dans mon lycée, on en voit de plus en plus, faut que j'essaie d'introduire le iPodJacking


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

Rassurez-moi... l'iPodJacking n'a rien à voir avec le CarJacking... ni avec le JackyTouchisme...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

Il y a un hic quand même dans le iPodJacking : faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on met sur l'iPod (enfin quand je dis "on".. je devrais plutot dire "vous" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) : çà la fout mal quand même quand tu files les écouteurs et que c'est la musique de Goldorak ou Pierre Bachelet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Sans compter qu'avec ce "code", c'est la porte ouverte à toutes les fenetres pour les engeulades ! 

-Zyva t'écoute la 5eme symphonie de Mozart en Ré mineur ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-Bah oui c'est d'la balle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-T'es fou, le meilleur c'est Vivaldi !! Pas c'bouffon !

*Ah .. les pods et les couleurs ..*


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> par contre si tu regarde dans ton rétro de droite tu remarqueras peut-être le bras d'honneur du cycliste que tu as enfoncé sur le trottoir !




Pas fou non ?!, je monte directement sur le trottoir, je suis sûr de pas rater les piétons


----------



## Yip (24 Novembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un hic quand même dans le iPodJacking : faut faire gaffe à ce qu'on met sur l'iPod (enfin quand je dis "on".. je devrais plutot dire "vous"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nephou (24 Novembre 2003)

Il est vrai que Ipodjacking fait plutôt penser à des vols et aux détournements davion. Le terme utilisé par le journaliste de _wired_ est : « iPod jack sharing »


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

bah preter mon ecouteur aune pesonne qui a les oreilles dales ...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Novembre 2003)

Sales ...


----------



## 406 (24 Novembre 2003)

j'ai faït le faire la dernière fois à la fnac champs élysées le soir de la sortie de panther. elle était plutot mignonne avec son ipod 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ps: sinon je comprend pas comment svm mac peut comparé des baladeurs mp3 sans même parlé de la qualité sonore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. j'ai voulu acheté une autre paire d'écouteur pour écouté avec ma nana; le son était tellement pourris dans ces philips que je l'ai jeté.


----------



## IP (24 Novembre 2003)

Si j'ai bien compris, il suffit de débrancher ses écouteurs de son ipod et de les mettre sur l'autre...
Cela évite effectivement les échanges de sérumen...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

IP a dit:
			
		

> Si j'ai bien compris, il suffit de débrancher ses écouteurs de son ipod et de les mettre sur l'autre...
> Cela évite effectivement les échanges de sérumen...



ce n'est pas sale ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis un peu de miel pops c'est pas mauvais !


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2003)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai que Ipodjacking fait plutôt penser à des vols et aux détournements davion. Le terme utilisé par le journaliste de _wired_ est : « iPod jack sharing »



Toutafé, j'ai un certaine expérience en ipodjacking


----------



## bebert (24 Novembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Mais quand je vois un motard qui approche dans mon rétro (non, je n'ouvre pas la portière bande de nazes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et pourquoi on ne leverait pas la jambe droite quand on croiserait un autre utilisateur d'iPod ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi on ne leverait pas la jambe droite quand on croiserait un autre utilisateur d'iPod ?



Ah ouais et puis on pisserait sur l'iPod de l'autre !


----------



## Foguenne (25 Novembre 2003)

Je n'ai pas encore pratiqué le iPodjacking par contre en me préparant à mon petit jogging à l'entrée d'un bois j'ai vu un type qui ajustait son iPod à son short, nous avons discuté iPod, Mac pendant 3/4 d'heure ce qui ne me laissait pas beaucoup de temps pour courir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai le même problème en salle de sport, je discute beaucoup et ne travaille pas assez.


----------



## cham (25 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai le même problème en salle de sport, je discute beaucoup et ne travaille pas assez.



Comme toi au sport et au boulot alors que j'ai même pas d'iPod... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Et mon iBook chéri est au SAV, ça m'a fait tout drôle de l'abandonner à ces étrangers.


----------



## iMax (25 Novembre 2003)

Il a quoi ton ibouc ?


----------



## quetzalk (27 Novembre 2003)

moi je propose que tous les possesseurs d'ipod roulent en newbeettle (et se fassent signe en agitant un grand drapeau par la portière en croisant un autre).
jpmiss et finnatlas, un avis sur la question ???


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> moi je propose que tous les possesseurs d'ipod roulent en newbeettle (et se fassent signe en agitant un grand drapeau par la portière en croisant un autre).
> jpmiss et finnatlas, un avis sur la question ???



Une Smart iMove ça aussi? Je préfère.


----------



## Marcus (27 Novembre 2003)

oki, mon iPod 40Go est en commande chez Apple.
Il me reste qu'a troquer ma Clio dCi contre une newBeetle alors


----------

